# زنر دايود



## ابو النرجس (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لدي سؤال حول الزنر دايود فارجو اعطائي الحل يا بشمهندسين
وهو :
ثنائي زنر Vz =10v
Rz =7 اوم 
المطلوب قيمة Vout 
وقيمة Iz max الاعظم 
واقل تيارImin 
عندما تكون 
Vin =( 20-40) volt 
:1:
وانتظر الاجابة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## ابو النرجس (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لماذا 17 عضو قرأ الموضوع ولم يجبني احد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل السؤال فيه نقص [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولا باس بان نقوم بحل السؤال معا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لاني لا اعرف بالضبط ما المقصود من[/FONT]* Vz *[FONT=&quot]هل هي فولتية الخروج ام الدخول [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الذي اعرفه ان الزنر دايود يسمح بمرور التيار باتجاه واحد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وكذلك بقيمة عليا لا يسمح بمرور اكثر منها [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فهل هي المقصود بها[/FONT]* Vz *[FONT=&quot]اي ان الدايود لا يسمح بمرور فولتية اكثر من 10 فولت فاذا كان كلامي الى هنا صحيحا وبما انه اعطانا[/FONT]* Rz *[FONT=&quot]وبذلك نستطيع استخراج[/FONT]* Iz *[FONT=&quot]ان صح التعبير [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وتساوي حسب قانون اوم [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]اي ان[/FONT]* Iz = 10/7
= 1.42 amp
*[FONT=&quot]والان ماذا استفدنا من[/FONT]* Iz 
*[FONT=&quot]ففي حالة كون الفولتية = 20 [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يكون[/FONT]* Iz = 10/20
= .5
*[FONT=&quot]اي ان[/FONT]* Iz min = .5
*[FONT=&quot]وفي حالة كون الفولتية =40 [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اي ان[/FONT]* Iz max =40/20 =2amp
*[FONT=&quot]وعليه وحسب القانون التالي [/FONT]*

 [FONT=&quot]Vout - Vin
Rz = ------------------
Imax - Imin

[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وعليه [/FONT]*






[FONT=&quot]اي ان قيمة [/FONT]Vout = 29.5 volt 
 [FONT=&quot]هذا ما استطعت معرفته فهل هذا الحل صحيح ام لا [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]والسلام[/FONT]


----------



## العقيق اليماني (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*برجاء الاجابة ومساعدة الاخ ابو النرجس
*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 أكتوبر 2009)

ابو النرجس قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لماذا 17 عضو قرأ الموضوع ولم يجبني احد [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]هل السؤال فيه نقص [/FONT]*


اخى - امنح الناس فرصة فربما من يعرف الإجابة لم يدخل المنتدى اليوم!!!
أيضا لم تضع دائرة لتكون محور للنقاش
عموما فى هذه السلسلة شرحت هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html


> *[FONT=&quot]ولا باس بان نقوم بحل السؤال معا [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لاني لا اعرف بالضبط ما المقصود من[/FONT]* Vz *[FONT=&quot]هل هي فولتية الخروج ام الدخول [/FONT]*


الجهد على أطراف الزينر و المفروض هو جهد الخرج والمطبق علفى الحمل


> *[FONT=&quot]الذي اعرفه ان الزنر دايود يسمح بمرور التيار باتجاه واحد [/FONT]*



ولكن هذا ليس استخدامه فهو دوما يوضع فى التوصيل العكسى



> *[FONT=&quot]وكذلك بقيمة عليا لا يسمح بمرور اكثر منها [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]فهل هي المقصود بها[/FONT]* Vz *[FONT=&quot]اي ان الدايود لا يسمح بمرور فولتية اكثر من 10 فولت[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]*


*[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]المفروض أن الجهد يثبت على أطراف الزينر بهذه القيمة نظريا لكن عمليا ولكونه ليس مثاليا و أيضا يحتوى مقاومة أومية لكونه من مادة كأى مادة أخرى قد تتغير هذه القيمة فى حدود نسبة ما تزيد بزيادة التيار المار فةى الزينر لذا معظم الدوائر تلجأ لإستخدام تيار ثابت من مقاومة أما الحمل فيغذى من ترانزيستور
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linear_regulator



فاذا كان كلامي الى هنا صحيحا وبما انه اعطانا[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> Rz *[FONT=&quot]وبذلك نستطيع استخراج[/FONT]* Iz *[FONT=&quot]ان صح التعبير [/FONT]*





> *[FONT=&quot]وتساوي حسب قانون اوم [/FONT]*


أخى يبدو أن هناك خلاف فى المفاهيم هنا لأن بدون دائرة يصعب الحوار و عادة تكون المقاومة التى تقصدها Rs لأنها على التوالى مع الزينر و Rz هى مقاومته الداخلية التى سبق شرحها ولكن تكون صغيرة جدا عن 7 أوم لذا سنفترض أنها مقاومة التوالى


> *[FONT=&quot]اي ان[/FONT]* Iz = 10/7
> = 1.42 amp
> *[FONT=&quot]والان ماذا استفدنا من[/FONT]* Iz


هنا فائدة هامة جدا لقيمة Iz فالقيمة العظمى تحدد تحدل الزينر لأن فى حال غياب الحمل ولو لحظيا لأى سبب ، سيمر بالكامل فى الزينر ولو كان 10 فولت والتيار كما حسبت 2 أمبير يجب أن يتحمل الزينر 20 وات و القيمة الصغرى للتيار Iz والتى حسبتها1.42 أمبير تحدد أقصى تيار للحمل يمكن أن يسحبة و يظل الزينر يقوم بعمله


> *[FONT=&quot]ففي حالة كون الفولتية = 20 [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]يكون[/FONT]* Iz = 10/20
> = .5
> *[FONT=&quot]اي ان[/FONT]* Iz min = .5
> ...


 أما هذا القانون - بصراحة غير واضح لأن Vout هى جهد الزينر وهو 10 فولت حسي كلامك و Vin هنا لها قيمتان 40 و 20 فأيهما تختار؟؟
هذا القانون يستخدم مع دائرة ذات جهد دخول واحد مع تيار حمل متغير لحساب قيمة Rs وليس مع هذه الدائرة


----------



## ابو النرجس (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للاخ ماجد على هذا التوضيح الرائع واتعبتك معي 
شكرا لك مرة اخرى


----------

